# The Psionicle, Part IX



## GnomeWorks (Apr 13, 2003)

Continuation of the Psionicle game.

-----

The party has just rested up, and decided who will take each of the tests the strange figure in the clearing has put before them.

-----

The skies darken, and the rustling of the wind blowing through the trees reaches your ears again, though no wind stirs. The dark figure appears, suddenly, in the circle of stones, as the two moons begin rising over the horizon.

"The Voices demand that you take the tests now, before the night's end." The figure says. "Those of your number who will take the first test, the Test of Merle, step towards the stone circle."


----------



## Zhure (Apr 13, 2003)

*Osius*

"I am one of the ones selected for the Test of Merle."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 13, 2003)

Good luck my friends... but don't use it all at once. We'll be needing some as well...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 18, 2003)

"Then step forward," The shadow figure says to Osius, motioning for him to come closer.

"And who is the other?"


----------



## Jarval (Apr 18, 2003)

"Desimus, do you wish to undertake this task?"  Jansson asks the sorcerer.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 19, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius steps up, morningstar ready. "If necessary, I will face the test alone."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 20, 2003)

"A brave thought, my friend, but one of us will accompany you.  If not Desimus, then perhaps Shardorn will aid you."  Jansson looks at the cleric questioningly.


----------



## dkoz (Apr 21, 2003)

_Desimus finishes a prayer under his breath and looks up._

"No, that will not be necessary. I will stand at your side Osius. I am ready for what will come."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 21, 2003)

Shardorn looks at Desimus. "Are you certain?  I think that, perhaps, your skills may be better suited to the non-physical test.  But, if you feel that you will be better suited to this one... it is your decision.  I can accompany Osius, if you do not wish to; I am skilled enough with my mace to be of some use in this test."


----------



## dkoz (Apr 21, 2003)

_Desimus deflates a bit._

"I am willing to take this test, but you are right Shardorn you would be the better choice. I am not that skilled with weapons."


----------



## Jarval (Apr 22, 2003)

"Your weapon skills would be of little use in this test, if I recall correctly."  Jansson states.  "Doesn't the Test of Merle require us to destroy the real spirit hidden among twelve false images, using no physical means?  I would assume that rules out your mace."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 23, 2003)

Shardorn is silent for a moment, a look of thoughtfulness on her face.

"You are correct, Jansson." She says. "I forgot which test was which.  I think that you are right, as well, in that my mace will do little in the non-physical test... the powers Rashida has granted me, however, may be helpful."


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 30, 2003)

(If all else fails, I'm going hack-n-slash in about 14 days if this keeps up. We can't wait around here forever. Animus will fill in if necessary, despite his posible use-less-ness here.)


----------



## Darkwolf (Apr 30, 2003)

(I thought we had already decided who was doing what - what are we waiting on now?)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Apr 30, 2003)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Sorry about the lack of update on my part.







The shadowy figure nods at Osius, then at Shardorn. "You two will take the test of Merle... very well." The two then disappear in a flash of reddish-black light.

"Now, who will take the test of Millicent?" The figure asks.

-----

*Test of Merle*

Osius and Shardorn materialize in a small clearing surrounded by large oak trees, thirteen of them.  After a moment of adjustment, thirteen ghostlike figures appear, one to each tree.

"How do you want to go about this?" Shardorn asks, looking at the ghosts and taking up a defensive stance.


----------



## Jarval (May 1, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Now, who will take the test of Millicent?" The figure asks.*



Jansson steps forwards to speak with the figure.

"I will be one of the two to take this Test.  But I have a question.  While we may only use physical means to destroy the creatures, may I use my mental talents to enhance my abilities?  I would still only be using my sword to fight."


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

*Osius*

"Well, I think we can't use physical means, so spells and powers it is. If they're illusions, they shouldn't be affected by this!"

At first opportunity, Osius will try to line as many up as possible, and manifest _Stomp_ - defensively if necessary.

_Speaking to his psicrystal, "Can you _see_ which ones aren't real?"_

 Duh, I posted this in the old thread. I'm special.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2003)

The shadow figure shakes his head at Jansson. "The place where you till take this test will be devoid of all of the influences of the forces.  No magic, psionics, or technology will work there."

"And who is the second?" He then asks, looking at the remaining members of the group.

-----

*Test of Merle*

Shardorn nods in agreement. "That is a possibility... but if they're being controlled, their controllers might make them look as though they've reacted to whatever you do..."

_I can't tell._ Osius' psicrystal communicates telepathically. _They all look alike to me..._

The thirteen ghosts are closing in very slowly, but are doing it in complete unison - each is moving exactly like all the others.  There are no discernable differences between them.  Osius, you can probably get two or three of them in the range of the _stomp_ at the moment, but you should be able to get more if you wait a few minutes.


----------



## Zhure (May 1, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius will back up, readying an action to _Stomp_. If they are following him and Shardorn, he will try to lead them into a close group.

"My other option is to try a mental attack on them, but I'm not terribly proficient and if one really is a ghost, I'm not sure what the effect will... wait! If the real one is a ghost, can't you _turn_ it?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 1, 2003)

Shardorn is thoughtful for a moment. "I could... but won't that lead to the same problems that using your powers has?  They'll all act like they've been affected.  It might work..."


----------



## Jarval (May 2, 2003)

Jansson nods at the figure's words.  "A level playing field.  That seems fair."  He turns back to his companions.  "Who's with me?  Ruth, you ready for a scrap?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 8, 2003)

"I could accompany you, Jansson." Tori'shel says, adjusting her pistol tucked in her belt. "I wouldn't be able to use my gun... but if you could spare a sword, or something, I could assist."


----------



## Jarval (May 8, 2003)

"I don't have a spare sword, but I've got a dagger or two you could borrow."  Jansson offers Tori'shel.  "Or Ruth or Animus may have a blade to spare.  Or, indeed, Animus could take the test with me.  Are you up for it, my friend?"  Jansson calls over to Animus.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 13, 2003)

Tori'shel shrugs. "I can always bypass your decision, Jansson." With a sly smile at the halfling, she walks forward. "I am the second for the next test."

The figure nods. "Very well."

Jansson and Tori'shel then disappear in a flash of reddish-black light.

"And who will take the final test, the Test of Rashida?" The figure asks, looking at those who remain.

-----

*Test of Merle*

The ghosts are still closing in at the same speed they were before.  Osius and Shardorn are obviously their targets, and their paths look like they will converge right where the two are standing.

Osius, they are close enough now that you can hit three or four with a _stomp_.

-----

*Test of Millicent*

Jansson and Tori'shel appear in a dark clearing.  You can hear the chittering of creatures, and the sound very much resembles what you heard earlier in the woods.  After a few moments of adjustment, you can make out the outlines of the source of the sounds: thirteen squirrels, much like those that you saw before.

"Hope you have a sword handy," Tori'shel says, looking around. "Sorry if I rushed that.  I suppose I just wanted to prove that I am with you now, and there won't be any turning on you, like before."


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2003)

Syld steps forward.
"You can count me up for the third test."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 16, 2003)

The figure nods.

"And who will be the other?"


----------



## Darkwolf (May 17, 2003)

Narok looks around, "Was I supposed to help with the third test?"  If there is an affirmation from anyone he'll step forward.


----------



## Zhure (May 17, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius will step back and manifest _Stomp_.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2003)

Syld speaks, somewhat irritated.
"Yes, yes you were. Now step forward so we can get this over with."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 17, 2003)

The figure nods. "Very well."

Syld and Narok disappear in a flash of red-black light.

The rest of you are left alone as the figure vanishes into the darkness of the trees.

-----

*Test of Merle*

Osius manifests _stomp_, and the shockwave ripples through the ground and encompasses three of the ghosts.  All three fall, but quickly recover... however, Osius notices that they didn't quite fall when they should have, and it seemed unreal, as though the ghosts were moving slightly slower than everything around them.

-----

*Test of Millicent*

The thirteen beasts begin to close in on where Tori'shel and Jansson are standing.  They continue to keep their distance, but you can make out what they generally look like, rather than just their outlines.

-----

*Test of Rashida*

Syld and Narok find themselves in a small clearing.  Around them are thirteen images of the goddess Rashida: a tall female human, with long silver hair, each eye reflecting the current phase of one of the moons.  There are no discernable differences between any of the images.


----------



## Darkwolf (May 18, 2003)

Narok looks around at the images.  "Well, Syld, any idea how to begin this test?"


----------



## Zhure (May 18, 2003)

*Osius*

"These seem unreal!" he yells to Shardorn.

Osius tries to tumble to a new position, to catch a few more in his _Stomp_ cone.


----------



## Dalamar (May 18, 2003)

Syld takes a moment to gather his bearings from the teleportation.
"Your guess is as good as mine, I'd say. Maybe we should try talking to them?"


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2003)

Jansson pulls a dagger from his belt and passes it to Tori'shel.  "Best I can do, I'm afraid." He says apologetically as he draws his own sword.  "If we stay back to back, and let them come to us, we might get an indication as to which of these creatures follows the path of good."

Jansson takes a defensive stance, shifting his grip on his shield slightly.  He holds his blade ready, waiting for the beasts to make the first move.  (Readying an action to attack the first creature that attacks him.  He's fighting defensively on the first round.)


----------



## Darkwolf (May 20, 2003)

Narok starts walking around attempting to start up a conversation with each Rashida.  "Are you the real Rashida, and if not which one of you is?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 26, 2003)

*Test of Merle*

Osius, you manage to maneuver into a new position, and do the same thing as you did before - and get the same reaction from the three ghosts you manage to catch in the blast.

-----

*Test of Millicent*

"Thanks," Tori'shel says, accepting the blade.  She then takes up position at Jansson's back, waiting for an attack...

The creatures begin to move slower, and are forming a roughly uniform circle around you.  There are thirteen of them, and they are all closing in slowly.  They are around 10 feet away at the moment, and are continuing to draw closer...

-----

*Test of Rashida*

Each Rashida gives the same answer: "I am the true Rashida, goddess of the two moons.  Pray at my feet, and I shall reward you."  All speak with the exact same tone, and each makes the exact same movements as all the others.


----------



## Zhure (May 26, 2003)

*Osius*

As the tactic seems to be working, Osius will repeat, tumbling to try to catch new wolves in his area.


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2003)

Syld tries posing Narok's guestion in a different way.
"Which one of you is not the real Rashida?"


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2003)

Jansson hold firm to his position, sword still at the ready, but calls out to the creatures.

"I am Jansson Monachorum, warrior of both the physical and mental planes, and champion of the cause of good.  I wish no harm to any of you, but I have been told to seek the one of you which follows the path of virtue.  Step forwards if you desire, like myself, to avoid bloodshed."

(Sticking by my previous tactics.  Keeping my action readied to attack any hostile creature, and fighting defensively on the first round.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 6, 2003)

*Test of Merle*

The next three ghosts you get in your range act the same way - save for the one on the right, which falls as any normal creature would, and recovers faster than the others have thus far.

-----

*Test of Millicent*

None of the creatures respond, though they continue to move closer.  In a few moments, it would seem, they will be close enough to attack.

-----

*Test of Rashida*

"_I_ am the _real_ Rashida." Thirteen voices say simultaneously.  Again, all the actions and voices are exactly alike.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2003)

"If you _are_ the real Rashida, can you point out one of the others that isn't?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 6, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius will try to keep an eye on that specific one, and point it out to Shardorn, "It's that one!"

Concentration +10 if needed

"I don't imagine this will work...
 Osius manifests Ego Whip at the targeted creature.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 6, 2003)

Narok turns to a pair of the Rashida's, "How can you both be the real Rashida?  There is only supposed to be one of you, or so I was told."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 7, 2003)

*Test of Merle*

As Osius begins manifesting, Shardorn nods in acknowledgement of his pointing, and pulls forth her holy symbol.

Osius - your rapid mental lash attacks the creature's ego.  As your mind comes into contact with it, you shudder involuntarily.

_The spirit makes it's Will save._

Meanwhile, Shardorn is brandishing her holy symbol at the spirit.

"In the name of Rashida," She cries, "begone!"

_Shardorn gets a 19 on her turning check, and turns 12 HD of undead._

The image seems to hiss at Shardorn, then turns around and rushes off into the distance, directly away from the cleric.

"Hmm..." Shardorn says, "perhaps that was not the best course of action..."

If you plan on going after the spirit, roll initiative.

-----

*Test of Rashida*



> _Syld:_
> *"If you are the real Rashida, can you point out one of the others that isn't?"*




"None of the others are real." Each Rashida answers. "_I_ am the real Rashida."



> _Narok:_
> *"How can you both be the real Rashida? There is only supposed to be one of you, or so I was told."*




"You were told correctly," The two reply. "_I_ am the real Rashida; she," The pair point at each other, "is a false image of myself."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 7, 2003)

Jansson sticks to his position, still talking to the approaching creatures.

"What will you gain by attacking me and my companion?  If one of you is truly good, then you should be told that my companions fight to defeat the Ithillid menace that once again threatens our lands.  If they should come, none will stay free-willed.  Listen to my words, and halt your advance."

_Gods, I hope this works._  Jansson's hand tightens on his sword's hilt, his knuckles going white with the effort.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 8, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Test of Rashida*
> 
> "You were told correctly," The two reply. "_I_ am the real Rashida; she," The pair point at each other, "is a false image of myself." [/B]




Narok:  "It may be a false image, but it is proclaiming that it is the real you.  I may not have the power to dispel the false image, but I'm sure a mighty goddess as yourself would have the power to destroy a being proclaiming itself as you."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 8, 2003)

*Osius*

"Well, that's half the trouble, finding the real one, now to destroy it without physical means."

Osius will _burst_ after it, trying to get close enough to use _stomp_ again, to slow it down.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2003)

"My friend here just said what was on my mind too."
Syld looks at the thirteen Rashidas, curious as to what will happen next.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 11, 2003)

*Test of Merle* _(Osius, Shardorn)_

Osius chases after the ghost, manifesting _stomp_ as he goes.  Surprised by his sudden movement, Shardorn hesitates for a moment, then chases after him.

Initiative, please...

-----

*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Tori'shel)_

The strange squirrels are almost upon the pair, their teeth and claws bared.

_I'm sorry..._ A mental voice projects itself into the minds of Jansson and Tori'shel. _But if I help you, then they shall slay me, as well..._

The squirrels then suddenly come upon the pair.

Initiative, please...

-----

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

The various Rashidas pause for a small moment, before replying in unison.

"That is true." They say. "However, this is a test of your faith.  It is not my goal to destroy the false likenesses of myself - it is a test of _you_, and _you_ must find the truth: that _I_ am the true Rashida."

-----

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Ruth)_

The two moons continue to pass overhead.  The silence of the night iis unbroken by breeze or beast, and nothing stirs in the clearing.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 12, 2003)

*Osius*

 inititative roll 5 + 2 Dex = 7


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 12, 2003)

Syld is left wordless for a moment. Then he answers simply:
"Okay. I believe there is only Rashida, so the others are illusions and thus I shouldn't be seeing them."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 12, 2003)

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

"Have you, then, made your choice?" Each of the Rashidas ask. "Have you determined which of us is telling the truth, and is the true goddess of the moons?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 13, 2003)

Syld grins sheepishly.
"I was hoping the illusions were going to just disappear like that."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 13, 2003)

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

"Hoping that you are correct will get you nowhere." The Rashidas say. "Faith, and only faith, will show you the truth: that _I_ am the true Rashida."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2003)

Jansson lashes out with his blade at the closest squirrel, keeping his back to Tori'shel.

"We have to defend ourselves!  If you attack us, we will be forced to kill you, but if you aid us, you will live."  Jansson continues to speak as he tries to fend off the creatures.  "I will protect your life as if it were my own, as I would with any creature of pure heart.  Help us now, save your life, and Gods know how many more."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 14, 2003)

Narok turns to Syld, "I'm out of ideas save one.  But doing this idea would mean we have chosen.  So if you have any other ideas do them first.  My idea is this:  They all keep saying 'I am the true Rashida'.  Maybe they all are the true Rashida, just a part of her but without all of them there wouldn't be a Rashida."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2003)

"Otherwise I'd trust that idea, but they all also keep saying that the others are false."

*OoC:* This part of the text bugged me a bit from the start: 'Around them are thirteen images of the goddess Rashida: a tall female human, with long silver hair, each eye reflecting the current phase of one of the moons'. Now, I suspect she doesn't have more than two eyes, and, as far as I remember, there was only one moon on this world. Care to elaborate?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 14, 2003)

*Osius*

"D'oh! It's a ghost, _cure_ it, Shardorn!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 14, 2003)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *OoC:* This part of the text bugged me a bit from the start: 'Around them are thirteen images of the goddess Rashida: a tall female human, with long silver hair, each eye reflecting the current phase of one of the moons'. Now, I suspect she doesn't have more than two eyes, and, as far as I remember, there was only one moon on this world. Care to elaborate?




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


There are two moons.  I think I've made note of that before, but I might not have... and the references haven't been that obvious, either, so it could have been easy to overlook even if I did note it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 14, 2003)

*Test of Merle* _(Osius, Shardorn)_

*Initiatives*
Osius - 7
Shardorn - 5
Ghost - 4

Osius manifests _stomp_ at the ghost.

_It fails the reflex save._

The ghost falls prone.


Shardorn catches up with the two, and nods quickly in acknowledgement of Osius' idea.  She then casts _cure light wounds_ at the ghost.

_The spell deals *7 points* of damage to the *ghost*._


The ghost quickly recovers from falling over, and then gazes at Osius.  It's stare is disturbing, and Osius feels that the ghost is staring into his soul...

_Osius gets a 17 on his saving throw._

...but Osius shrugs the feeling off, and it quickly fades.

-----

*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Tori'shel)_

*Initiatives*
Jansson - 19
Good Squirrel - 18
Evil Squirrels - 5
Tori'shel - 4

Jansson carefully slashes out with his blade at the nearest squirrel, being cautious in how much ground he gives.

_He gets a 20, which hits!  He deals *8 points* to *Squirrel 1*._


The voice enters the pair's minds once more. _If you think you can protect me..._  One of the squirrels (not the one that Jansson hit) suddenly reaches out and claws one of it's brethren.

_It gets a 17, which hits!  It deals *3 points* to *Squirrel 5*._


The twelve unfriendly squirrels divide themselves evenly upon their three opponents: four apiece.  They surround each of the group.

_Jansson is hit twice, Tori'shel once, and the good squirrel once._

However, one of the squirrels managed to misjudge it's timing, and clawed a nearby squirrel rather than the good squirrel.

_*Jansson* takes *9 points*.

*Tori'shel* takes *5 points*.

The *good squirrel* takes *4 points*.

*Squirrel 7* takes *3 points*._


Tori'shel swings at the squrriels wildly with the dagger that Jansson gave her...

_She gets a 15, which misses._

...and her blow goes wide.


*Damage*
Jansson - 9 _(Squirrels on Jansson: 1, 2, 3, 4)_
Tori'shel - 5 _(Squirrels on Tori'shel: 9, 10, 11, 12)_
Good Squirrel - 4 _(Squirrels on Good Squirrel: 5, 6, 7, 8)_

Squirrel 1 - 8
Squirrel 5 - 3
Squirrel 7 - 3


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2003)

*OoC:* Okay, now it makes sense. 

*IC:* Syld checks if each image of Rashida has her eyes reflecting the same phases (that is, if each image has excactly the same eyes).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 14, 2003)

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

Each pair of eyes is exactly alike, and reflects the current phases of the moons accurately.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 15, 2003)

Jansson tumbles forwards, stabbing at the evil squirrel wounded by his new ally.  "Flee!  We'll hold them off here, so you may make your escape!"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 15, 2003)

Syld is starting to get irritated.
"I really don't want it to be because of us that we can't pass these tests. There must be some way to tell them apart."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 16, 2003)

*Osius*

"I don't know if I was a good choice for this test, Shardorn, I can only slow it down some." Oisus steps back and _stomps_ again, angling the cone so it misses Shardorn.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2003)

Another idea has hatched in Syld's mind. He asks each of the images: "What makes you the real Rashida?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

Each image pauses for a moment when you ask it this question. "I will not answer that question." Each says.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2003)

*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Tori'shel)_

*ROUND TWO*
*Initiatives*
Jansson - 19
Good Squirrel - 18
Evil Squirrels (12) - 5
Tori'shel - 4

Jansson lunges at the squirrel the good squirrel struck before...

_Jansson gets a 20, which hits!  He deals *4 points* to *Squirrel 5*._

...and almost takes the beast's tail off with the blow.


The good squirrel, taking Jansson's advice, runs for the nearest edge of the clearing.  The four squirrels that were attacking him before, however, chase after him.  They pass by Jansson and Tori'shel...

_Jansson gets a 26 on his AoO, which hits!  He deals *4 points* to *Squirrel 5*.

*Squirrel 5 is dead.*

Tori'shel gets a 1 on her AoO, which is a fumble... she tosses the dagger, and it lands a dozen feet forward and to her right._

The good squirrel and the three remaining squirrels on it dash into the brush.


The eight remaining squirrels attack the two still in the clearing.

_Jansson is hit twice, Tori'shel three times._

_*Jansson* takes *4 points*.

*Tori'shel* takes *8 points*._


Tori'shel kicks viciously at one of the squirrels attacking her, but as she does so the creature claws at her leg.

_Tori'shel gets a 17, which hits!  She deals *3 subdual damage* to *Squirrel 12*._

_The squirrel she attacked gets a 10, which misses._

*Damage Thus Far*
Jansson - 13 (_Squirrels on Jansson: 1, 2, 3, 4)_
Tori'shel - 13 (_Squirrels on Tori'shel: 9, 10, 11, 12)_
Good Squirrel - 4 (_Squirrels on Good Squirrel: 6, 7, 8)_

Squirrel 1 - 8
Squirrel 5 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 7 - 3
Squirrel 12 - 3(subdual)


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 18, 2003)

Narok looks for any clues that might tell them apart. (Shadows, wind disturbance, etc)


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2003)

"Then what makes the other ones falses, besides the obvious fact that you are the real one?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2003)

Jansson slashes at the first squirrel he struck, trying to finish the wounded creature (Attacking Squirrel 1).

"Get your dagger, and go help the good squirrel.  I'll try and hold off the ones here!"  Jansson yells at Tori'shel.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Tori'shel)_

*ROUND THREE
Initiatives*
Jansson - 19
Good Squirrel - 18
Evil Squirrels (11) - 5
Tori'shel - 4

Jansson slashes at the first squirrel he attacked.

_He gets a 19, which hits!  He deals *3 points* to *Squirrel 1.

Squirrel 1 is dead.*_


The good squirrel comes running out of the brush, heading for Jansson.  It dashes past him, and quickly disppears in the undergrowth on the other side of the clearing.

_Attack them while they run past!_ A voice says in Jansson's head.


The three squirrels on Jansson bite at him viciously, while the four on Tori'shel lash out with their claws.

_Jansson is missed completely; Tori'shel is hit once critically.

*Tori'shel* takes *5 points*._

Tori'shel falls to the ground, a bloody mess, her wounds still flowing... a few moments pass, and her body disappears in a flash of dark light.

Four squirrels quickly dash by Jansson, following the wake of the good squirrel, and he manages to strike at one before they get out of range...

_Jansson gets a 19, and an 18 for critical confirmation, which hits!  He deals *12 points* to *Squirrel 6.

Squirrel 6 is dead.*_

...and cleaves the creature in half as it runs into his blade.

*Damage Thus Far*
Jansson - 13 _(Squirrels on Jansson: 2, 3, 4)_
Tori'shel - 18 _(Squirrels that were on Tori'shel: 9, 10, 11, 12)_
Good Squirrel - 4 _(Squirrels on Good Squirrel: 7, 8)_

Squirrel 1 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 5 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 6 - 12 (dead)
Squirrel 7 - 3
Squirrel 12 - 3(s)

-----

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Ruth)_

Suddenly, in a flash of black light, the body of Tori'shel materializes in the clearing, in the center of the circle made by the thirteen stones.  Even from the distance you are at, you can see that she is bleeding, and has some severe wounds...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

Narok looks, but doesn't find any discernable differences between the images.

"That very fact is the one that makes all the others false." Each Rashida answers Syld. "What more proof do you require?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*Test of Merle* _(Osius, Shardorn)_

*ROUND TWO
Initiatives*
Osius - 7
Shardorn - 5
Ghost - 4

Osius manifests _stomp_ once more...

_The ghost fails it's reflex save._

...and the spirit falters, and falls prone.


Shardorn casts _cure light_ at the ghost once again...

_Shardorn deals *5 damage* to the *ghost*._


Once again, the ghost recovers, and this time stares disconcertingly at Shardorn...

_Shardorn gets an 18 on her saving throw._

...but, like Osius, she shrugs it off.

*Damage Thus Far*
Ghost - 12


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Ruth)_

As Tori'shel's body appears, so does the shadowy figure from before.

"Your companion has fallen in the Test of Millicent." It says. "The Voices have decided that another of your number may join your remaining companion, if you so desire... if you choose to, then step forward to the stone circle."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 19, 2003)

Drawing her sword and basking the surroundings in a pink haze flowing from her sword Ruth steps forward.

I'll be taking that honor. 

And with a quick glance she looks at the dead woman, a few memmories of tales about her from her compagnion flow through her head. 

_She had that comming I presume..._

Jansson, here's backup.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 19, 2003)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Test of Rashida (Syld, Narok)
> 
> Narok looks, but doesn't find any discernable differences between the images.
> 
> "That very fact is the one that makes all the others false." Each Rashida answers Syld. "What more proof do you require?" *




"Are you sure they are false images?  Perhaps you are a false image and one of them is the real one?"  Narok prepares to be visciously smited if this is the real Rashida.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius attempts a _Mind Thrust_ at the spirit.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2003)

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Ruth)_

As Ruth steps forward, she sees that Tori'shel is not dead yet... though she will be soon, if left alone.

The figure nods to Ruth. "Very well." Ruth disappears in a flash of black light.

"You others," The figure points at Desimus and Animus, once Ruth is gone, "may want to tend to your companion.  She is not dead, but will be shortly."

The figure then disappears into the shadows, once more.

-----

*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Ruth)_

As Tori'shel disappears, Ruth appears a few moments later in the same place a few moments later, accompanied by the flash of black light.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jun 20, 2003)

Jansson, get over here and watch each other's backs while you fill me in on what'the situation. Let's tackle this problem together! 

And she hews at an approaching squirrel.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2003)

Jansson swings at the closest squirrel, obviously relived to see Ruth.

"Thank the Gods you're here!  We need to kill all these creatures, but save the one being chased by it's fellows.  I think that's all you need to know."

He looks around for the good squirrel, hoping it can again lead its pursuers past him.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 24, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Are you sure they are false images?  Perhaps you are a false image and one of them is the real one?"  Narok prepares to be visciously smited if this is the real Rashida. *




"Well, are you going to answer me or does your silence prove that you are a false image?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 24, 2003)

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

"If that were the case," The Rashida you are talking to says, "then would not the others be the same: not true, but one of the others is?  Yet what other can be true, if it is false, as one of the others is true... as you can see, that is circular thinking, and will get you nowhere."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 24, 2003)

"But there is no way to tell you apart, you each give the same answer to a given question, you each claim that the others are false and that you are the real one. There are even too many of you to try guessing by which month it is now!"
Syld's voice is starting to grow desperate.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 24, 2003)

"If you can't be the real Rashida because one of the others is the real one, but they also can't be the real Rashida because you are the real one then there you are all the real Rashida but at the same time not the real Rashida because you are each a _part_ of her."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2003)

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

Each of the images looks at Narok.  After a small moment of silence, they speak: "Have you chosen?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2003)

*Test of Merle* _(Osius, Shardorn)_

*ROUND THREE
Initiatives*
Osius - 7
Shardorn - 5
Ghost - 4

Osius throws his mental strength at the ghost, but there is no mind there that he can direct his attack at...


Shardorn casts _cure moderate_ at the ghost...

_Shardorn deals *12 damage* to the ghost._

The ghost's image sharpens for a quick moment, then slowly dissipates.  A small pile of items slowly fades into being where the ghost was standing before... however, before another moment passes, both Osius and Shardorn disappear in a flash of black light.

-----

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Tori'shel [dying])_

Suddenly, Osius and Shardorn - along with a small pile of items - appear in the center of the circle of stones, next to Tori'shel.

The shadowy figure appears once more, near the edge of the clearing.

"You two," He says slowly, "have passed the Test of Merle.  The Voices have decreed that you will wait here in the clearing, until your companions have completed the remaining Tests."

With that, the figure disappears into the shadows once more.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 25, 2003)

*Osius*

"That was not pleasant," Osius says with a sigh of relief. "I don't think I was the right man for that job at all."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2003)

Syld nods his approval to Narok.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 26, 2003)

ooc: Was waiting on Dalamar's approval 

Narok nods, "Yes that is our final answer."

ooc2: Couldn't resist..sorry


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

*OOC:* So, what's going on where Jansson and Ruth are then... 

Could someone please do something for Tori'shel?  Jansson will be most upset if the poor girl dies.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2003)

*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Ruth)_

*ROUND FOUR
Initiatives* _(New initiatives due to Ruth's appearance)_
Good Squirrel - 25
Jansson - 20
Ruth - 12
Evil Squirrels (9) - 10

The good squirrel runs by the pair once again, darting for the opposite end of the clearing.


Jansson slashes out with his sword at the nearest squirrel...

_He gets an 18, which hits!  He deals *6 points* to *squirrel 2*._


Ruth, now surrounded by the squirrels that were previously attacking Tori'shel, takes a swing at one of them...

_She gets a 20, which hits!  She deals *8 damage* to *squirrel 10*._

...and almost manages to crush it in one blow.


The evil squirrels - two on Jansson, four on Ruth - now pounce upon their opponent, biting and clawing rather viciously...

...and none of them manage to get through either of the pair's guard and armor.


The four squirrels chasing the good one dash by, and both Jansson and Ruth manage to attack them as they pass by.

_Jansson gets a 22, which hits!  He deals *6 damage* to *squirrel 7*._

*Squirrel 7 is dead.*

_Ruth gets a 17, which hits!  She deals *13* damage to *squirrel 8*._

*Squirrel 8 is dead.*

Little remains of the squirrels that were chasing the good squirrel, though the pair still have their own six squirrels to deal with...

*Damage*
Jansson - 13 _(Squirrels on Jansson: 2, 3, 4)_
Ruth - 0 _(Squirrels on Ruth: 9, 10, 11, 12)_
Good Squirrel - 4

Squirrel 1 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 5 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 6 - 12 (dead)
Squirrel 7 - 9 (dead)
Squirrel 8 - 13 (dead)
Squirrel 12 - 3(s)

-----

*Test of Rashida* _(Syld, Narok)_

The thirteen images of the goddess Rashida smile, and nod.

"You have chosen... wisely."

The thirteen images begin to converge together, meshing seamlessly.  In a few moments, there is a single image of the goddess standing before you.

"Well done... Syld, Narok." She says, nodding. "This was not an easy test.  The Unseelie are... slightly hostile towards those with psionic potential.  They believe that these tests help ensure that the agents of the illithid do not enter their forest."

"I help them in this venture, as I see it as for a good cause.  Though their methods are sometimes slightly unorthodox, they mean well."

"As for you," She says, smiling, "I often reward those who complete this test.  Though I see this test as for a good cause, I know that those who go through it often get frustrated... and a reward at the end tends to soften the blow."

Two items materialize at the pair's feet: a long staff with veins of crystal running across it, and a pair of bracers that have a metallic sheen to them.

"You may find these two useful." Rashida says. "Though I will not tell you what they are... that you must do on your own."

With that, the two disappear in a flash of black light, along with the two items.

-----

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Tori'shel)_

Syld and Narok suddenly appear - accompanied by a flash of black light - in the circle of stones, next to Osius and Shardorn.  At their feet are a pair of bracers and a long staff.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 27, 2003)

Narok appears, sees Tori'shel collasped on the ground in a bloody mess, and casts a cure light wounds on her.

ooc:  Did the staff and bracers appear in front of specific people or in a pile?


----------



## Zhure (Jun 27, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius squats down cross-legged on the ground.

"Let me summarize what Shardorn and I went through. It went fairly simply - the fake ghosts weren't susceptible to my stomp ability so identifying the real one was relatively easy. I tried a few mental attacks, but they didn't seem to work... Shardorn used some curative spells on it. 

"I'm surprised it worked," Osius smiles.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2003)

Darkwolf said:
			
		

> *ooc:  Did the staff and bracers appear in front of specific people or in a pile? *




*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


They appear in a pile, not in front of a specific person... though how you get a pile out of a pair of bracers and a quarterstaff, I don't know.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 27, 2003)

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Osius, Syld, Narok; Shardorn, Tori'shel)_

Narok, seeing Tori'shel on the ground, quickly casts a spell...

_Tori'shel heals *10 points*._

With a gasp, the technologist opens her eyes.

"Thanks." She says simply.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 27, 2003)

*Osius*

"My mental powers are almost exhausted; I hope these tests are at an end," Osius says. "While I can't heal anyone directly, if you're psionically active, I have some encoded stones that might help..."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 27, 2003)

Jansson slices at the squirrels again, before rolling back in the hopes of provoking the creatures into leaving themselves open to attack.

(In game terms, attack followed by tumbling back to avoid AoO, hoping to take an AoO as the squirrels close back in.)


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2003)

When they appear, Syld looks around to see if everybody is still there. Seeing that two are still missing, he sighs.
"So it's not settled yet..."
Syld concentrates on his inner energy, bringing forth a _detect psionics_ to see what powers these new items.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 28, 2003)

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Syld, Narok, Osius; Shardorn, Tori'shel)_

Syld - after a few moments, a few items begin to glow.  A pair of very small crystals, and one unusual object that seems to be made of chunks of crystal connected by wiring; and the quarterstaff that you received from Rashida, are all glowing.

[Edit - Also, just a reminder: don't forget that _identify_ only takes a few minutes and reveals all properties of the item.]


----------



## Zhure (Jun 28, 2003)

*Osius*

OOC: duh, I forgot re: identify house rule. I almost considered it but figured it would take too long. Please tell me how many charges I need to expend so I can make the notation.

"While we wait, let me see what abilities these items have in them," Osius says, brandishing the dorje of _identify_.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 28, 2003)

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Syld, Narok, Osius; Shardorn, Tori'shel)_

Osius expends 6 of the charges from his _dorje_ to identify all the items present...

He finds:
A _Third Eye, Concentrate (Psionic)_
A _Crystal Capacitor [1] (Psionic)_
A _+1 Light Crossbow (Psionic)_
A _Third Eye, Assimilate (Psionic)_
A _+3 Mindcrusher Quarterstaff (Psionic)_ (the other end is +3, as well)
A pair of _Bracers of Armor +4 (Magical)_


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius relays his findings on the psionic items.

* * * 

"The staff is far and away the finest of the lot, but the third eye of assimilation is also a very useful item. Anyone want to start divvying these up?"


----------



## Darkwolf (Jun 29, 2003)

"What little I know of the powers of the mind lead me to believe the capacitor will do me no good.  I also am unable to use the crossbow.  The bracers will not assist me much either as I am already wearing armor.  I will use whichever of the other items I am presented with."

Narok then turns to the neglected panther,

"Panthros, come."

Narok then tends to the panther while he waits for the others to finish their tasks.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 29, 2003)

"Too bad I'm too small to use the staff. If nobody has anything against it, I'd like the assimilation third eye."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 29, 2003)

*OOC:* Hey!  What's with all the divvying up of the loot without me?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 29, 2003)

Animus looks around with his lost eyes, he responds to Osius mentally stating, "Some of those sound very powerful. I have no doubt that I could put any of those items to use."

He then stands up and considers to himself that he is rather disturbed that he does not know how the battle goes for Ruth and Jansson. His face becomes cross, and then he ponders what he should do about this.

*OOC:* (I think Animus would look bad-ass if he used that quarterstaff all monk-like and double-weapon style, and the effects of the weapon fit his background and personality...)


----------



## Zhure (Jun 30, 2003)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *OOC: Hey!  What's with all the divvying up of the loot without me?  *



 We're not divvying, we're pre-divvying.  Nobody's getting left out, but we gotta talk about something.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 2, 2003)

*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Ruth)_

*ROUND FIVE
Initiatives*
Good Squirrel - 25
Jansson - 20
Ruth - 12
Evil Squirrels (7) - 10

The good squirrel dashes by yet again, despite the fact that no evil squirrels are following it.


Jansson strikes out at the nearest squirrel...

_Jansson gets a 27, a crit!  He then gets a 26, which hits!  He deals *10 damage* to *squirrel 4*._

*Squirrel 4 is dead.*

...and cleaves it in half.  He then tumbles backwards, avoiding the claws of the squirrels as he goes...

_Jansson gets a 26 on his Tumble check._

...quite skillfully, and avoids all of the squirrels' attacks.


Ruth brings her sword down upon one of the squirrels...

_She gets a 29, a crit!  She then gets a 24, which hits!  She deals *16 points* to *squirrel 9*._

*Squirrel 9 is dead.*

...and she, too, cleaves her target in half.


The evil squirrels, of which five remain - two on Jansson, three on Ruth - attack.  The two on Jansson close in, and he gets an attack on them as they close...

_He gets a 12 on his AoO, not enough to hit._

...but the squirrel dodges out of the way faster than he brings his sword down.

The squirrels bite and claw the pair...

_Ruth is hit once._

...and only one manages to get through Ruth's armor, while Jansson is unscathed.

_*Ruth* takes *4 points*._

*Damage*
Jansson - 13 _(Squirrels on Jansson: 2, 3)_
Ruth - 4 _(Squirrels on Ruth: 10, 11, 12)_
Good Squirrel - 4

Squirrel 1 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 4 - 10 (dead)
Squirrel 5 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 6 - 11 (dead)
Squirrel 7 - 9 (dead)
Squirrel 8 - 13 (dead)
Squirrel 9 - 16 (dead)
Squirrel 12 - 3(s)


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2003)

Kinda makes ya wish you had cleave, eh?


----------



## Jarval (Jul 4, 2003)

_Lets finish this._  Jansson lunges again at his foes, before repeating his tumbling trick.

"Ruth, how are you holding up over there?"  He calls out to his companion as he fights.


			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> * Kinda makes ya wish you had cleave, eh?  *



I was thinking Whirlwind Attack, but it'll be a few levels more before Jansson can get it...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 6, 2003)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay, was gone for the last few days.







*Test of Millicent* _(Jansson, Ruth)_

*ROUND SIX
Initiatives*
Good Squirrel - *25*
Jansson - *20*
Ruth - *12*
Evil Squirrels (5) - *10*

The good squirrel dashes by again, oblivious to the fact that nothing is following it anymore.


Jansson tries the same trick as last time, slashing out at a squirrel...

_He gets a 26, which hits!  He deals *6 points* to *squirrel 2*._

...and then tumbles backwards, putting ground between him and the creatures...

_He gets a 27 on his tumble check._

...and none of their attacks manage to come into contact.


Ruth attacks powerfully with her blade once more...

_She gets a 15, which misses._

...but her target moves deftly out of the way.


The five remaining squirrels look at the pair, and are still for a moment.  They then disappear in a flash of black light, and in their place is the shadowy figure.

"Well done." It says simply. "You have defeated roughly half of the creatures... no doubt you would have destroyed the rest, given time.  However, the remainder of your companions are waiting for you, and the Voices are impatient..."

As he speaks, the good squirrel slowly transforms into an older man.  He shambles over to you, and waves the shadowy figure off.

"Hmm..." He says slowly. "I'm sorry I wasn't much help back there... hmm... you see, they make me do this, for each test... hmm... as a kind of punishment, you see... hmm... however, I don't like leaving people unrewarded for going through this... hmm... here, take these things..."

He ruffles through a pack on his backpack, and pulls out a small wand, then a rather heavy-looking mace.  He then unslings a shield off his back, and hands the three objects to the pair.

"Hmm... these should be of use to you... hmm..."

"You will now be returned to your companions." The shadowy figure says, and both Jansson and Ruth disappear in a flash of light.

-----

*The Rest of the Group* _(Animus, Desimus, Jansson, Ruth, Osius, Syld, Narok; Shardorn, Tori'shel)_

Jansson and Ruth appear in the center of the stone circle.

The shadowy figure appears a moment later, slightly outside the stone circle.

"You have successfully passed the tests." It says, and nods. "The Voices have decreed that you are worthy to live... when you wish, you may leave."

The sound of the wind picks up, though the trees do not stir.  The shadowy figure listens to it for a moment.

"The Voices have decreed," He says, "that you may choose a place, and we will bring you there... this once.  The Voices do apologize for testing you, but it was necessary... the agents of the illithid, of anicent Penumbra, are gathering.  None who bear the gift of psionics are to be trusted... but you have proved worthy of trust."

"We will leave when you ask." The shadowy figure says. "However, we will not travel by day... the Voices forbid it.  When you have rested and chosen, enter the stone circle and I shall appear to take your request to the Voices."

The shadowy figure then disappears.

The night is roughly halfway gone, the two moons beginning their descent.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 7, 2003)

*Osius*

"Welcome back, Ruth, Jannson. I assume you were victorious?" Osius smiles. "I see you have new stuff - need it identified?"

"If my friends agree, I think we'd appreciate the Voices dropping us off at the _Four Aces_. Maybe we can get our old rooms back."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 7, 2003)

Still bathed in the pink radiance of her magical sword Ruth gazes around her at the rest of the group.

Annoying little things, to agile and quick. Just give me something large and not to fast so I can lay my full fury in my strikes! But all went well indeed, Jansson is a rather agile and accurate little fellow! My commendments indeed there fellow warrior. 

Ruth sheaths her sword on her back and looks around at all the items lying on the ground.

Who threw the party?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Welcome back, Ruth, Jannson. I assume you were victorious?" Osius smiles. "I see you have new stuff - need it identified?"
> 
> "If my friends agree, I think we'd appreciate the Voices dropping us off at the Four Aces. Maybe we can get our old rooms back." *




Animus ponders to himself, "What the hell is that absentminded Zhure thinking? We have to intercept Jirlai before he can recover the next piece of the Psionicle."

"If Janson Doesn't cue him in then I'll have to do it myself."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 8, 2003)

"No party, just success at our individual tasks.  We were waiting to see if you had anything to add to the stack."

Narok looks at the fighters and uses his last 2 cures on those who are the worst hurt.

"I can take some of the pain away."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2003)

Narok heals Jansson and Ruth...

_*Jansson* is healed for *8 points*._

_*Ruth* is healed for *10 points*._


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 8, 2003)

Syld turns to Shardorn.
"What did you say was where Jirlai was heading?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 8, 2003)

"A library, southwest of Garanasseur." Shardorn says in response to Syld's question. "It's hidden in some hills."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 9, 2003)

Animus picks up the quarterstaff that was previously identified, he thinks about the effectiveness of such a weapon, and decides that it would be suitable to use in combat...

He thinks a bit more, and then decides that the rest of the equipment will hamper his abilities in some way. Then his focus becomes that of the matter at hands...

"Now we can get to the location before Jirlai, and without his weapon of choice we may be able to gain an advantage over the sorcerer... If we can get this crystal we are looking for, and then return to Granaseur by similarly swift means, we may be able to escape Jirlai entirely."

He then ponders, "And even if he does catch up with us, I can feel that my abilities are improving and it will not be long before I can tell my sister what I know. Then I can thank Jirlai properly, personally, and then be off to aid in the resurrection of this Artifact. I doubt it will be long before my memories return..."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 9, 2003)

Jansson stands silent, glad to be out of the fight.  After a few moments, he shakes his head and looks up at his companions.

"Thanks for the compliment, Ruth.  You're pretty handy with a blade yourself."  Jansson pats his tall friend on the lower back.

"How are you feeling?"  He says to Tori'shel.  "I was worried we might have lost you."

"And I see you also have new stuff.  Did your stuff just appear the way ours did?"  Jansson passes the wand and mace over to Osius for identification.  "So, what's it all do?  And is there anything useful in junk you've got?"  He grins, poking at the little pile of items.

He winces briefly as Narok's healing spell takes effect, rubbing at the now closed wounds on his arms.  "My thanks.  Those squirrel's were tougher than they looked..."

Turning back to the main matter at hand, Jansson thinks briefly, before speaking.  "If these Voices will help us travel, then let them take us to the library south of Garanasseur.  And let us also take their advice and rest.  Gods know, I've picked up a few hurts this night."  He sits on the ground, observing Osius as he examines the mace and wand.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 9, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius relates the items already in the stash to Jannson...

"You think the Voice can send us to a place the location of which we're not certain about ourselves? It's probably better then starting over at Garannasseur itself, I suppose, though getting back might be a little more difficult without knowing how we got there in the first place." Osius's voice trailes off.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Jansson_
> *"How are you feeling?  I was worried we might have lost you."*




"Better." Tori'shel says simply, with a shrug. "Oh, and here's your dagger..." She hands it to Jansson.



> _Osius_
> *"You think the Voice can send us to a place the location of which we're not certain about ourselves? It's probably better then starting over at Garannasseur itself, I suppose, though getting back might be a little more difficult without knowing how we got there in the first place."*




"If we can give them general directions, using Garanasseur as a starting point," Shardorn says, "then we would probably end up within a day's travel of the library."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

"You're welcome for the healing.  Wake me in a while and I'll take a watch."

Narok goes over next to his panther and curls up next to it and goes to sleep.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 10, 2003)

Krmz, I thought I spotted a shield in there...  
With a bit of a blush, hardly spottable in the twilight Ruth sits down and releases the straps which hold her sword to her back.

I don't know if anyone minds to give me a hand to get out of this armor. I'd like to get some shuteye, I''m a bit exhausted from the bites and scratches. 

Ruth looks at Shardorn and cracks a faint smile.

It's been a while since I've been in a fight, and it hurts like hell. Thanks for patching me up there. Well the tissue damage healed but I still feel the strain it inflected on me. So anyone wants to give me a hand?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 10, 2003)

"We'll have a good chance of getting to the library before Jirlai does, thanks to this new method of transportation."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 10, 2003)

*Osius*

"Why don't we take the Voice's offer of _teleportation_ now, and rest when we get there? That way we'll be out of their forest," Osius says.

_ ... which I think I'll like more than they do._


----------



## Jarval (Jul 10, 2003)

"Thanks."  Jansson takes his dagger back from Tori'shel, before heading over to Ruth and helping her to unbuckle her armor.

"Things could have gone worse.  I feared that some of us might not make it through the Tests, but happily we all still live.  And I can work with either resting now or taking the offer of transportation and resting later.  Take a vote if you wish, Osius."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 11, 2003)

After removing her helmet, gauntlets and way  too damned and sweaty heavy boots, Ruth sits down with a clang of her armor as she hits some piece of rock sticking out from under the grass.

Damn.. another dent.... Euhm, but euh. I'm fine with taking the teleport but we don't know how hazardous the place will be where we arrive. And if there is trouble or this sorceror you spoke of. And not lightly may I note. I'd like us all to be in prime shape. 

Ruth looks around at the rest whiel they take a sec to think.

And what was up with that Illithid stuff they were telling about? You don't seem to keen on them either...


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 12, 2003)

"The only hazard that I can foresee," Shardorn says, "is Jirlai.  The place around the library wasn't very lively... I doubt anything dangerous lives near it."

"And, I should mention that we don't really have any evidence that Jirlai is going to the library." She adds. "It would make sense for him to, but we don't really know if he is going there or not, so we might not even have to deal with him."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 12, 2003)

Ruth hold her head up with both hands and looks at the Cleric.

Perhaps, but I doubt such a treasure is left unguarded. I know I wuoldn't leave it that way. And it still is a library after all or how did it get that name? I'd like to know more about that place... Because many people value lore above all else and hord and guard with feverous zeal.  

And what if Jirlai has sought allies himself? He doesn't strike me as a fool.  

And can anyone fill me in on those illithids you keep talking about...?


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 12, 2003)

"Illithids are a great enemy. They're creatures strong in the art of psionics. It was thought that they were gotten rid off, but it seems they are returning as we've run into quite a few half-illithids.
They're nasty creatures that'll try to eat your brains."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2003)

Missive, "Let's go now, and then I'll scout out the way and return while the rest of you rest."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2003)

"Illithids?  Foul creatures."  Jansson pulls a face in remembrance of the human hybrids he fought.  "They're humanoid, more or less, but they've got tentacles where their mouth should be, and as Syld says, they have the charming habit of eating brains.  And if they don't eat you, they try to enslave you.  Overall, they're pretty nasty pieces of work."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 15, 2003)

"So, what's the plan?" Tori'shel asks, looking around. "Or are we going to stay here and consider our options, while Jirlai - if he's going there - gets there first?"

"The technologist is right." Shardorn says. "We should decide what we are doing, and soon."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2003)

"How about sleep, library and butt-kicking for goodness?"


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2003)

"I vote for sleep first, as Ruth has a point.  We've got a few wounded, and I'm sure many of us have used some portion of our mental or magical energy reserves.  If we're teleporting to the library, we should still arrive before Jirlai."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 16, 2003)

The sleeping blue resting next to the giant black cat appears to agree with Ruth.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 16, 2003)

*Osius*

"Looks like we're sleeping first." Osius curls up and tries to go back to sleep.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 18, 2003)

And so, the group rests...

_All who were sleeping get *5 hit points* back, if you were missing any._

8 hours pass.  As you awaken, the shadowy figure appears in the shade of the trees, as the sun is nearing the top of the sky.

"Have you decided where you wish to go?" It asks.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 19, 2003)

Jansson stretches as he stands up from his sleep, looking over to Shardorn to answer the destination.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 19, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius meditates as he does every morning, rejuvenating his mental powers, and manifests _Sustenance_.

"I believe Shardorn has the most accurate picture of the location of the library. She should tell the Voice where we wish to go."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 19, 2003)

Shardorn nods. "Alright."

She then faces the shadowy figure. "We want to go to a place that is southwest of the small city of Garanasseur, about a week-and-a-half's distance by horse."

The figure nods. "Is there something you are searching for?"

Shardorn thinks for a moment. "A hole in the ground, that leads to a library."

The shadowy figure nods, and disappears.

The ground beneath you shudders for a small moment.  The world seems to be whirling wildly before your eyes, spinning out of control... after a moment, though, it begins to slow down.  You then realize that you aren't where you were a few moments ago...

You are standing on a hill, and a quick look shows that this hill is only one of many.  A slightly warm breeze is blowing from the west.

And, at the base of the hill, there is a hole.  From where you are standing, you can see that there is a round staircase made of stone, apparently heading down.  A few feet away from the hole, there is a small mound.

"That's it." Shardorn says. "That's the library."

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


BTW, did Osius or anyone else identify the other items that Jansson and Ruth brought back from their Test?  I'd assume that you would, sometime before you left.  If so, this is what they are...

_Wand of Cure Serious Wounds [49 charges]_
_+3 Large Steel Shield_ (Magical)
_+2 Mindfeeding Mace_ (Psionic)

Also, don't forget to check the OoC thread for XP gained for the Tests, if you were involved in one.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 20, 2003)

Animus ponders how everyone will decide to file down the hole... He grips his new staff in his right hand, and decides to start walking down the staircase.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 20, 2003)

Animus - you head down the stairs.  The walls are roughly hewn stone; apparently, this was not the work of master craftsmen.  Though the descent is slightly cramped, you manage to work your way down the 20 foot or so shaft with ease.  As you go down, the light from the surface fades, and it is almost completely dark.

At the bottom, you find yourself in darkness.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 20, 2003)

Animus backs up a bit, and waits for someone else to provide a torch or other lightsource.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 20, 2003)

With more clanging then she'd like, Ruth loudly comes down the stairs following Animus. 

Dang this metal can around me, it's fine in battle but... With this kind of noise battle is all I'l find! 

Talking against anyone who'd listen she continues down into the twilight. Seeing the dark deepen around her she cracks out two torches and passes them to Jansson and Animus after she lit them.

Here ya go boys. Time to shed some light on this case. *muffled laughter* you get it? Case? Staircase? Haha...

[OOC: asuming Jansson goes down as well]

Ruth herself draws her sword which sheds bright pink light on her surroundings for about a 30 odd feet. Pairing up with Animus who'm she'd handed a torch she heads down into the unknown...

Euhmm... about those Illithids... I got a little confession when we get down there and someplace safe...

[OOC: I presume I took the shield if that's ok? Since I'm monkey gripping a greatsword (1 hand) /OOC]


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 20, 2003)

Narok follows Jansson after convincing the panther to follow him.

"I hope we're only down there for a little bit.  The underground is no place for a panther for any length of time.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

The light from Ruth's blade reveals the immediate room, as well as some distance down a hallway in front of those standing in the room...

The walls are made out of the same material as those of the walls of the staircase, that being roughly hewn stone.  The hallway's walls, however, have a slightly smoother look, and it almost looks like large stone bricks as opposed to unworked walls.  The floor in this particular room is dirt, but the hallway's floor seems to be slightly above the floor of the current room, and is made out of a wood of some kind.

[Edits - added more description.  Tried to change the size of the image, but it didn't work.]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 21, 2003)

Animus waits patiently for someone to explain where to go from here... pondering the safety of having a lit torch in his hands...


----------



## Zhure (Jul 21, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius hefts his mace and follows the others down into the darkness, gently checking his pouch to make sure his stone of _Darkvision_ is handy.

 OOC: Osius burned off the extra charges to identify. Assuming no one else minds, Osius will take the mace. Is it a heavy or light mace?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> * OOC: Osius burned off the extra charges to identify. Assuming no one else minds, Osius will take the mace. Is it a heavy or light mace? *




Oops!  Sorry about that.  It's a heavy mace.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 21, 2003)

Ruth dartles a tad in front of the hallway and prods the floor with an iron boot.

I don't like that wood on the floor one bit, it might be put there as a catwalk idea or something to cross soemthing and might be rotten through time. Or it miht have holes or trapdoors made by someone rotten of mind.... And I am... errr... not that adept at finding anything. I'd lose my own sweet behind if it wasn't stuck on me. 

[OOC: So I guess I'm taking the shield if everyone is ok with that? And Gnome, what temperature is it in here and hows the moist degree in the air. Does it reek a bit damp or something? /OOC]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

Jansson takes one of Ruth's torches, grinning at her pun.  Turning, he passes the light back to Syld, buckling his shield onto his arm and drawing his sword.  He concentrates for a moment, and warm ash briefly settles on the ground around him and on his companions as he manifests _Animal Affinity_ on himself.  (Boosting Strength for 5 hours)

"If you're worried about the walkway giving way, I could go first.  I'm the lightest, so I might get some warning before it collapsed, if it's unsteady."  He says in response to Ruth's concerns.


*OOC:* If it's OK with everyone, Jansson will take the _Third Eye of Concentration_.  He's the most likely to be manifesting in combat, and most of the other items are not all that useful to him.  He'll also take the _Wand of Cure Serious Wounds_, unless someone else wants it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

The air down here is slightly stale and a little dry, compared to the air on the surface.  It is colder down here than up on the surface, but not too noticeably.  The wood on the floor of the hallway looks quite old, and appears smooth from use; it doesn't appear to be rotten or in bad shape.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2003)

A small smile, rarely seen, creepes to Syld's face as he descends down.
"Home..."
He pulls out his rarely used dorje of _feather fall_.
"Somebody want to try if that can hold?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2003)

A few moments after Syld comes down the stairs, there is a small squeaking noise that seems to be coming from down the hall.  Another few moments pass, and a small, furred creature comes scampering out of the hallway and into the circular room.

It crouches in the middle of the room, though it doesn't appear threatening.  It regards each of those in the room in turn, its small beady eyes black and a stark contrast against its white-and-brown striped fur.  It appears to be a weasel.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 21, 2003)

After prodding the wooden floor, the slender human female paces around the room. Ruth carefully inspects the apparant construction of the room and the materials used in her no so much detail revealing pink light.

Hmmm the dry air in here suggests it is; A - well ventilated, which I suppose is by the stairs and B - soundly constructed from preventing any water from entering the dungeon. Which I suppose if it's a library is nothing more then to be expected since inkt and paper have a nasty habit of doing unwanted things when they get wet. 

Stopping for a moment as she leans on her sword and the tip sinks an inch into the ground she closes her eyes for a moment. She looks up again as Syld comes down the stairs preceded by the panther and the one who commands natures powers.

Narok.. yeah Narok it was... Stupid thing to forget. 

She muses to herself.

I suppose it's logical that this place has more then one place which it draws it's air from so it might very well have more entrances or something similar? Shardorn? And you called this place a library but it doesn't look much like on to me... care to elaborate a bit on this place? 



> "Somebody want to try if that can hold?"



I believe Jansson just volunteered Ruth grins at Syld and pases a wink to Jansson after her remark.

Spotting the weasel she releaves a tad of her weight from her sword as she _readies_ herself.

Someone please tell me that's not the familiar of someone we were trying to beat to the punch. Heck, someone please tell me that's not anyone's familiar! Darn rodent... 

[OOC: Readies an action to go off when anything might startle her.. DM's call /OOC]


----------



## Jarval (Jul 21, 2003)

"Narok, can you talk with that creature.  Although I fear Ruth may be right in it being Jirlai's familiar."  Moving closer to Tori'shel, he whispers.  "If that creature tries anything, shoot it.  I'm in no mood to be attacked by any more little animals."

Stepping forwards, he moves onto the wooden flooring, gently testing it's ability to hold his weight.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2003)

Tori'shel, who had just come down the stairs alongside Shardorn, nods.  She moves into the room slightly, her hand hovering over her firearm.

Shardorn looks to Ruth. "This is just an entryway.  There are many sections to this place... all of the ones I saw were either sitting rooms of some kind, and book-rooms.  There were other passageways, but I didn't have the strength to explore them.  This hallway will lead to the other regions of this place."

As the two enter the room, the weasel looks to them each in turn.  

Shardorn then spots the weasel. "What is that doing here?" She asks.

The weasel quickly looks to each person in the room in turn once more, then turns around, and scampers down the hallway, quickly leaving sight.

-----

Jansson - you step upon the wooden floor... it creaks slightly, but holds.  As you press your whole weight on it, it gives a little, but still holds. *OoC:* BTW, you get +5 to your Str from Animal Affinity.

As you come to stand fully on the wooden floor, the weasel darts past you.

[Edit: Added slightly more information for Jansson.]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 22, 2003)

Drat the little spy. Should have cleaved it when I had the chance, last time I'm making that mistake. Rodents... shrug...  

Lifting up her sword Ruth turns to Shardorn while she lifts her shield from her back which seemed to be slightly stuck behind her bow.

I might just be a little smith but it seems strange to me that a treasure of knowledge of this kind is left unguarded... Something you want to share with us? And what kind of books are kept here anyway.... this place is already creeping me out. I don't like the underground anybit. What brought you here when you were here before anyway.. alot of questions I know but I'm the curious type... if I'm annoying you just let me know..  

Ruth shrugs and looks at Jansson who's prodding the wooden floor in his turn and it seems to hold as well.

Ugh, let's just get going. I'm missing the sun already. I hate dungeons.... Open battle is more my type of game..


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 22, 2003)

ooc: Jarvel, Probably you or me with the eye of concentration as nothing other than that wand appeals to me and its not really all that good having most of the healing in one place

Narok mutters a spell then chitters to the weasel as it passes, "What causes such speed, little one?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2003)

*Osius*

"It almost acts like it's trying to summon help, for Jirlai, one presumes."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 22, 2003)

Shardorn nods. "This place is guarded - but only the important places.  As I said before, there is a great door guarding the place where I think a piece of the psionicle is.  I didn't really explore too much last time, so I don't know if there are similar wards elsewhere."

"What kind of books... books of history.  Books about psionics.  Books... in general.  And I came here because I was following Jirlai."

She smiles, and shakes her head. "No, you're not bothering me with your questions.  Better you ask questions and get rid of your ignorance, than to remain ignorant and kill us all simply because you didn't know something you should've."

-----

Narok - the weasel seems to ignore you as it goes, though it looks back at you quickly before it disappears, as though to show that it understood.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 23, 2003)

"Chitter Chitter Squeak...ahem...sorry..Where are the places that will kill us?  If we start looking around we need to know what to keep an eye out for."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2003)

"There are no places that will kill us, that I know of." Shardorn says simply.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 23, 2003)

*Osius*

"But if my guess about Jirlai is correct, then there _is[/] something capable of causing distress in a powerful mage. If so, we'd best be cautious." Osius moves up to the front rank as close as possible, counting on the extra sensory input from his psicrystal to help warn him of any dangers._


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 23, 2003)

Ruth clangs her sword on her new aquired shield.

Ok then, let's get this over with. If the other two pointy thingy wielding guys take point. I'll cover the rear so that noone backstabs the casters. Shardorn, care to hang in the back with me to talk a bit? You seem to have quite some tales to share and I'm eager to hear them! Like why were you following the sorcerer and I still don't know the full background of this little quest and this Psionicle or how it works. I presume you guys already have pieces since you spoke of 'another piece'.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2003)

Tori'shel makes a face at Osius' comment. "I don't know if there's something that would distress Jirlai... if that's his familiar - and I can't say if it was or not, I never saw his, and I don't even know if he's got one - then it might just be here on the look-out for us."

Shardorn nods to Ruth. "Very well.  I'll answer your questions."

"When I first started out, freshly trained by the church of Rashida," Shardorn says, "my first few 'adventures' were with Jirlai and Keth, who was an orc fighter.  After awhile, I learned that Jirlai was taking orders from a githyanki called Ratheqar.  I'd encountered this one before... he is a very self-centered, evil person.  I didn't want to be working for Ratheqar, directly or indirectly, so I left Jirlai.  That was several years ago."

"When this group went into the Thri-Kreen caves north of Garanasseur, we encountered Jirlai.  He had grown in power, of course, but I was accompanied by Keth, who had still been working for Jirlai until we bested him.  He escaped us, but Keth and I followed him.  We chased him here, to this library... we had no idea that it was here."

"Here, Jirlai killed Keth.  Jirlai claimed that he didn't... but I don't see who else could have.  It was very deliberate, and was no accident.  I buried Keth near the entrance of the library - that's what that small mound was - and stayed here, resting and recovering my strength from our encounter with Jirlai."

"And the Psionicle... well, I'm not really certain what it does.  I know that it pertains to psionics, obviously, and that it must be reconstructed or else all psionics and those who use it will fade away, and the force of psionics will die.  There was a small village some distance away from Garanasseur that I was staying at, and the elder there had a staff, the base for the psionicle.  I don't know how he got it, or where it had come from, but when the village was attacked by thri-kreen, he told me to take it from the village and bring it somewhere safe.  That's when I encountered this group of fine people.  Since then, we have gathered the Crystal, the gem that pertains to the psionic discipline of telepathy, and the 'Eye', the gem that pertains to clairsentience."

"And... I believe that there is a gem here, hidden behind the great door with the mark of Kotrit upon it.  I'm not certain of it, but I am almost certain.  Not even Kotrit could destroy such a powerful artifact, and he loathed psionics very much... I could only see a thing like a piece of the psionicle being so powerful, and so well-guarded."

-----

How is the party arranging itself, in general?  I don't need specifics, as the hallways will change in width which will give rise to changes in position... just general locations of each person in relation to the others.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 23, 2003)

"So, basically, what we have is small people involved in _very_ big business."
Syld grins at his pun.

*OoC:* Syld will be staying close to center of the group and also try to stay pretty close to Shardorn.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2003)

Shardorn smiles at Syld's comment, and nods. "That would be the case... those this group has opposed so far have tended to be a little more powerful and a little more connected than we are.  We've been very fortunate so far... I just hope that our luck holds."


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 23, 2003)

ooc: Narok will hang close to the middle to be able to heal anyone as needed.

"I hope that our luck holds too.  Fading away is not something that I would like to do."

ooc part 2:  GW, do you want me to update Narok to 3.5 druid?  I have the books now. -Done

ooc part 3: 25 July 2003: Narok is on auto-pilot until late Aug 3rd


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2003)

Darkwolf - go ahead and convert Narok to 3.5.  I have a 3.5 PH, so I can at least handle that much.  For your animal companion, use the table from the 3.5 book, but ignore the modifications on it for higher-HD companions and the limitations on the kinds of companions you can have; use the limitations on it from 3e.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 24, 2003)

*Osius*

OOC: Osius will try to be in the first rank


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 24, 2003)

[OOC: Ruth will be last, posted her in the Rogues gallery btw Gnome. If anything is wrong or you wanna know somethings just mail me. /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 28, 2003)

The group slowly traverses the hallway, which narrows to around ten feet across.  The floor remains the same wooden material that it was in the entryway, and the walls remain the same, as well.

Roughly forty to fifty feet down the hallway, you can make out another hallway intersecting with this one, on the right, roughly fifteen feet ahead.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 29, 2003)

Ok Shardorn, how does your memmory feels about serving you today?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 29, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius waits for Shardorn's reply. If she doesn't have a solid guess, he'll suggest they travel in a regular pattern. Always taking lefts, say.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 31, 2003)

Animus watches the torch abit, and then Shardorn... pondering to himself, "What if I had no sight with which to see all this... in this dark place my light would be unhindered... maybe then It wouldn't be so hard on me... hrm... what to do about this... we must press on I suppose..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 31, 2003)

*OoC:* Sorry about that, my access has been iffy the last week or so, and will remain so until sometime this weekend... the screen on my laptop died, so I can only get on at work.

Shardorn shrugs. "If I remember right, that one leads to a room of shelves.  With books on them.  Not much in there.  The door with Kotrit's seal on it was further along down this hallway."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius follows the directions given by Shardorn. "Let's locate the sealed door first, and explore at our leisure later."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 2, 2003)

Agreed, let's make this happen. 

Pointing her blinking sword at the darkness behind them she nods in the direction to follow.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 4, 2003)

The party continues onward.  You go on for another twenty or thirty feet, and another passage, very similar to the one you saw before, heads to the left.

"That leads to another bookroom." Shardorn says. "We're not there yet."

Continuing on, there is a wider corridor going to the right roughly forty feet after the last one.  This one is about as wide as the hallway you're in (roughly ten feet), and appears to go on for awhile.  

However, further down the current hallway, your torchlight is lighting up the nearest edge of what seems to be a large room.

"There are more books down there." Shardorn says. "However, there are also sleeping quarters at the end of the hallway.  The room at the end of this hallway is a sitting room of some kind."


[The map below is what you've been through so far.  You are currently at the top end of the map.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 5, 2003)

"Forgive me for not being up on information since I just joined recently, but why are we here?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 5, 2003)

Ruth glances with her head over her shoulder and looks at Narok.

We seem to be here to find some priceless gimmic that is supposed to make the world a better place and at the same time prevents it from getting destroyed. But I'm really just in for the sword whacking


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2003)

*Osius*

"Nice summation, Ruth"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2003)

"Quite simple. We're looking for a piece of the Psionicle, the core of the force of psionics."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 5, 2003)

*Cat and Mouse*

As you are walking along, you can hear the faint sound of small, sharp claws skittering on a smooth surface...

And suddenly, a weasel - and after a small moment, you realize its the same weasel from before - dashes by the group, headed straight down the hallway, far too quickly for anyone to react to its appearance.

Panthros eyes the weasel, and the great cat leaps after the weasel.  It misses the small creature, the weasel having now dashed beyond the light provided by the torches and Ruth's sword, but the panther bounds after the rodent, and into the darkness.  

The sounds of running rodent and roaring feline echo eerily through the hallway...


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 5, 2003)

Syld sheds a sly smile.
"My bet's on the cat."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 6, 2003)

*Osius*

"Could be a trap..."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 7, 2003)

"I knew I should have fed him dinner before coming in.  Something tells me the cat will win too."


----------



## Josie1 (Aug 7, 2003)

Gnomeworks, do you mind giving your e-mail address?  Otherwise you can e-mail me at conphyoozed1@hotmail.com.  I just have some questions for you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 7, 2003)

(GW after you post next to this thread with whatever I'll delete the above messege and this one)


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 7, 2003)

> "Nice summation, Ruth"



*Grin*

---

The sound of metal rings through the hallway and Ruth's armor clangs against the stone wall as she is pushed aside by the cat rushing after the weasel.

@#)$*(@#!, the little rodent. Bring me back a piece! Grmble.... the little critters almost always find some darn hole to crawl into. So don't get your hopes up. 

Swinging round as the sounds of the chase reach everyones ears though the echos, Ruth ponders for a second and then looks at the group.

Euhm guys.... what if this isn't a trap, scouting attempt or some attempt to split us up or get us confused but plain ol' fear? 

Ruth glances the party for a moment as it sinks in.

I know it prolly ain't that hard to get a little weasel scared but still... if it is then I wonder what did it. Especially if it's large enough to scare us as well.....


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 7, 2003)

"Didn't we scare the thing too? Besides, there's quite a few of us. Lets press on. While the cavern's comfortabel and all, citylife has made me enjoy a bed instead of hard rock under my head when sleeping."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

*OoC:* CS, I have responded to that post via email, so you can delete it now.  Thanks! 

You head forward, in the direction that the panther and the weasel headed.

You enter a large room, which is roughly circular in nature.  The wooden floor is still present, but in the center is a circular dark green carpet, apparently in decent shape.  It's edges are roughly ten feet in from the walls.

All along the walls, are shelves.  A multitude of books and scrolls rest upon them.  The only gaps where there are no shelves are the entrance you came in, and another entrance, which is in the center of the lefthand wall (relative from where you entered the room).

There are also six or seven chairs here, all the same dark green color as the carpet.  They don't appear to be as well-kept as the carpet, however; the nearest two have several holes in them, and the legs - made of a dark wood - appear to have been scratched or chewed upon at some point in the past.

On the ceiling, there are words going around the outermost edge of the ceiling in an unknown script.  They appear to have been scribed in very exacting detail, but some of the characters are slightly fuzzy or blurry.

*OoC:* Map below of where you've been so far.  The top room is your current location.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 7, 2003)

"Look's like something has had a go at the chairs."  Jansson crouches beside one, examining the scratch marks on the legs.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

Jansson - closer examination on the chairs reveals that the claw marks aren't very long, or deep; they appear to have been made by smaller animals.  There are a few teeth marks too, but they're fainter and harder to make out, but from the size they seem to have been made by the same creature that made the claw marks.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 7, 2003)

Narok looks at the ground, trying to find if anyone or anything larger than the weasel has been this way recently.

(Track)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 7, 2003)

Narok - The only tracks that you can see are the tracks of the weasel, and the tracks of Panthros, intertwined and heading for the western entranceway.  You also find small traces of human or humanoid footprints, heading both in the direction that the weasel and Panthros went, and back the way you came.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 8, 2003)

After studying the ground for a little bit, Narok stands up.

"Not much has been here recently.  Just the cat and the mouse within the past week or so.  Have been traces of something human-shaped going both the way we came in and the way the animals went."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 8, 2003)

*Osius*

While the others examine the room, Osius keeps an eye down the western hallway.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 8, 2003)

"I guess those could be your tracks, couldn't they, Shardorn?"
After addressing the goblin cleric, Syld looks up to the writing and tries to recall if he has ever read of such thing. 
*OoC:* Trying a Knowledge check.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 8, 2003)

Shardorn shrugs. "That's possible, I suppose... but that was couple of weeks ago."

-----

Osius - you watch the hallway through the western entrance.  There isn't much there, just more hallway - no sign of either of the animals.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 8, 2003)

Syld - Though you're barely familiar with it, you have read references to a language called Lothari, which was the primary language used by the illithid's servant races when the illithids controlled Kahasal and the rest of the continent.  It is occassionally used as a ceremonial language among some goblin tribes, though this is relatively rare in modern times.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 9, 2003)

"More little creatures, by the looks of things."  Jansson straightens up, moving back to the passageway to stand guard with Osius.

"So, where now?  The faster we find the sealed door, the faster we find Jarli, I would think."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 9, 2003)

Shardorn thinks for a moment, considering the hallway.

"I think we head down that hallway," She says, "and take a right; head down that passage, and take another right... and it should be down there somewhere."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 9, 2003)

Grmble.. I miss the sunlight reflecting nice colors from Nestiphae... lets get going please. 

And she gestures to head down the hallway while still watching their back.

And euhm.. Jarli eh?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2003)

Syld goes to a random shelf and picks a book at random from those he can reach.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 9, 2003)

*Osius*

"I'm with Jannson on this one for certain. The quicker the better," Osius says.

He takes the lead following Shardorn's directions, looking for the first right.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 9, 2003)

Syld - Most of the books appear to be quite old.  The majority of them lack titles on their spines, though from the ones who retain their titles you can see a variety of languages, though they are primarily written in the same script as the words on the ceiling.  The one you choose has words on the cover in the same language as the words on the ceiling.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 9, 2003)

Those of you heading down the western passageway find that this hallway is much like the previous one you were in.

Roughly 60 feet down the hallway, you find a small passage going to the right.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2003)

Syld grabs another book from a different shelf and tucks them both to his backpack, going to read more into them at a later time. He then heads after the others, looking for his place surrounded by the more burly individuals.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 9, 2003)

Syld - are you grabbing a random book, or one of a specific language?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 10, 2003)

Random


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 10, 2003)

"I too would like to get in there, accomplish our task,  and out of here as soon as possible...after getting my panther back first."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 11, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius peeks around the corner to the right. The light sources coming from the group has already announced their presence - there's little need of stealth.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 11, 2003)

Osius - you peek around the corner, and see the following...


----------



## Jarval (Aug 11, 2003)

Jansson follows after Osius, sword again in hand.

"Anything?"  He asks, peering nervously along the passageway in front of him.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 12, 2003)

*Osius*

"Just more tunnel with a passage to the right," Osius says, "as far as I can tell." 

After making sure the rest are following, Osius follows Shardorn's directions, looking for the next right turn.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 12, 2003)

As you head down the passageway, you can see an irritated panther coming slowly towards you from further along the hall.

You take the first right you come to.  The wooden floor from before has been torn out; the floor along the entire length of the hallway is dirt.  There is writing along the walls in the same script that was in the circular room, but it has been scraped over and rubbed out, and appears to have been done purposefully.

At the end of the hallway, on the left side, there is a huge iron door.  Situated in the center of it is a circular symbol with a screaming skull on it, with a large and elaborate 'K' embossed into it.

"That's the door." Shardorn says quietly.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 12, 2003)

Ruth shrugs and glances quickly behind her, the skull giving her the creeps.

Hmm... how do we open that thing... The other pieces we got perhaps might work something on the door... or maybe the..  

Leaning on her sword she sighs and looks at Jansson.

I surely want to bet that whatever was the means to open the door might have been included in some riddle that was writting on this wall untill it got whiped out... Narok, any tracks here or any tracks for Jirlai for as far as anyone can identify who met the man before? And anyone here got some skills in searching that door for some mechanism.... or if that wont work... on how we might figure out what it said here on the wall.. Or we just do it all simultaniously.. And now I've talk enough again...  

If it were bright light and if she weren't wearing a helmet with vizer everyone who looked at her would have seen her blush.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 13, 2003)

*Osius*

"A big skull... figures. We wanna draw straws to see who opens it?"


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 13, 2003)

Like I said... something tells me we'll need to pull some feat to open this baby...  

[OOC: Knowledge check for some knowledge what it's made of /OOC]


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 13, 2003)

"There's no lock." Shardorn says. "I don't know how we would open it."

-----

Ruth - Closer examination of the door reveals that, under a thin layer of iron, the door is apparently made out of adamantine.  The symbol on the door is made out of iron.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 13, 2003)

"Could that mean anything? Keeper? Keep out? Kill? Grah... my knowledge of this matter is lacking."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 13, 2003)

Dropping her sword half from shock Ruth sways back from the door.

WOW... and I mean WOWOWOWOW.... This door is made out of adamantine!!! Holy !@#$ Man!! Wauw!!! Check this out! Adamantine! Cool! Man this stuff is awsome and the door looks great! 

She drops her shield as well and starts to closely inspect the doors while she slides over them with her hand feeling the smooth and cold metal.

This looks like some real craftmanship to me. And there is more adamantine here then I've even heard about in my whole life, shees man, if we could even take a piece of this door with us. Wauw!


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 13, 2003)

Syld runs his fingers across the skull (if he can reach it, that is), trying to determine the race the skull is supposed to represent.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 13, 2003)

Jansson's face falls at the word 'adamantine'.

"Well, that rules out trying to batter the door down, unless someone's been keeping a pet dragon on the quiet."  He examines the door closely, hoping that he can figure out something about it.

(Trying a Knowledge (Psionics) or Psicraft skill in the hopes that the door is psionically activated.  Both skills have a +4 total modifier.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 13, 2003)

Syld - you can reach the skull symbol, as it is quite large and takes up around half the height of the door (the door itself is around 7-8 feet tall).  It seems human to you.

Jansson - Knowledge (Psionics): It is said that, around the beginning of the second century, the illusionist came upon a powerful psionic artifact.  Having a hatred for psionics, he sent one of his more powerful minions to guard it, then sealed it off (along with his minion) in a great door bearing his seal made out of the most powerful material available, adamantine, and then ensured the door would remain shut by binding it with powerful magic.  It is said that Kotrit (the illusionist) also put a 'hole' in the defenses of the door, so that he could someday return and destroy the artifact.  It is uncertain whether there is any truth to any of this information or not, however.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 14, 2003)

Jansson involuntarily takes a step back from the door, looking alarmed.

"I think we want to be very, very carful if we open this door."  He says firmly.  "If I'm right, this is the symbol of the wizard Kotrit.  He's said to have sealed a powerful psionic item in a chamber, along with one of his most potent minions.  Kotrit specialized in Illusion magics, so we'd better not trust our eyes too well.

"All that said, a plus is that he's said to have left a 'hole' in the door's defences, allowing him to re-enter the chamber should he so choose.  Quite what the hole is, is another matter entirely."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius scratches his scruffy goattee. "Say, that'd fetch quite a price..."

He looks to see if maybe the all-powerful wizard was foolish enough to leave the hinges exposed on this side of the door. "Sometimes the smartest ones aren't the cleverest."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 14, 2003)

Osius - nope, the hinges aren't showing.   However, while looking for hinges, you also notice that there isn't any real doorframe to speak of.  The door simply seems to be part of the stone wall.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2003)

*Osius*

"Hmmm... adamantium takes forever to chop through... stone only a few hours."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 15, 2003)

Agreed, with a couple of magic swords I suspect we'd be cleaving through the surrounding wall quite easilly. But then again I expect it to be fully encased which lies within. In other words, it probably is a adamantine walled room... errrr much gold........Heh... 

Ruth walks over to the door for a bit and takes a good look around her.

Perhaps we should take that little history lesson quite literally. Let's all search the surrounding walls and the whole door with our hands or something. Maybe there's just a normal entrance protected by some illusion in the door or the walls. 

[OOC: Ruth starts taking 20 while searching the door /OOC]


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 15, 2003)

Animus will proceed to poke around at Ruth's bidding. He's careful, trying to avoid pulling anything or pushing anything, if something seems like it could be moved, he will try to signal anyone around.

"I wonder how exactly this illussion is going to work..."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 15, 2003)

*Osius*

Osius will manifest _Detect Psionics_ to determine if there is an active power running, or whether the door is a psionic item.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 15, 2003)

Osius - The door isn't showing any kind of psionic power.

Ruth, Animus - You look very carefully at the door and the surrounding stone for several minutes, poking and prodding lightly at several spots, but you don't find anything unusual or any other entrance, nor do you find any levers or knobs, or something that would indicate an entrance.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 15, 2003)

Sh*t.... I'm afraid someone did whipe out the lines containing the clue on the wall here  Guess that's the price for resting an extra night to be at full strength  

A tad disappointed Ruth leans on her sword as she does moer often then not and stares at the half whiped out lines on the wall.

Can anyone do something with those? I guess the must be SOME clue around here.


----------



## Creamsteak (Aug 15, 2003)

Animus tries to push and pull on the skull some more...

"Mayhaps this thing is strong... what I wouldn't give for a simple method to slide under the door."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 16, 2003)

Animus - nothing happens as you press and pull on the skull.


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 16, 2003)

"I could give someone some more might for a little while if needed.  Not quite sure how we're going to get through that door, however."

Narok looks around for clues as to where others have gone through this area in the past.  Most of the tracks would be disturbed but maybe not all of them.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2003)

"The hole could be literal, meaning we'd need to somehow transform into mist, like vampires do... Or etherealness could work... Hmm... let me try something..."
Syld will manifest _identify_ on the door.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 16, 2003)

Narok - With everyone having had move around in here, you don't manage to find anything recognizable.

Syld - You feel great resistance to your usage of psionics towards the door, though your power manages to come through.  The door is sealed with an unusual mix of strong abjuration and moderate necromancy.  To open the door, a *magic* item of some kind must be sacrificed by placing it - or some portion of it - into the mouth of the screaming skull.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2003)

"So you people want to hear how I just saved the day?"
Syld pauses for a brief moment to let the words sink to everybody.
"We need to put a magical item into the mouth of that skull to get in."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 17, 2003)

Jansson raises a querying hand.  "Is there any restriction on how powerful such an item must be?  The only arcanely powered item I carry is an everburning torch.  To the best of my knowledge, it's hardly what you'd call potent magic."


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 18, 2003)

Hmmm my sword is psionically enchanted.... but how about some powerfull wand or something? Or hmm....


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 18, 2003)

Syld shakes his head.
"My premonition showed nothing of the power required, only that a magical item, or a part if it can't fit I'd say, must be placed into that mouth."


----------



## Darkwolf (Aug 19, 2003)

"I have a few magic items...I might be able to part with one..."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2003)

*Osius*

"I have nothing magical; all my ennhanced gear is psionic," Osius says.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 19, 2003)

Well... if no-one else does...

And she walks over to the skull and first takes a good look inside and then sticks her hand in if her sense of touch will reveal anything about the shape of the object required.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

Ruth - you stick your hand into the skull's mouth... and nothing happens.  The skull's mouth is wide enough to accomodate almost anything, and there are small cuts into the back of the jaw that would probably be able to hold a longer object, such as a staff or a scroll, that was inserted across the skull's jaw.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2003)

Syld's eyes glint as an idea comes to him.
"Say... wouldn't an item enchanted by one of your spells be technically a magic item, Shardorn? I mean, if it worked, we could just cast a spell on a coin and pass through."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Syld_
> *"Say... wouldn't an item enchanted by one of your spells be technically a magic item, Shardorn? I mean, if it worked, we could just cast a spell on a coin and pass through." *




Shardorn shakes her head. "Sadly, no... divine 'magic' isn't really magic, remember?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2003)

"And the darn sorcerer got lost somewhere on the way here... just our luck..."


----------



## Jarval (Aug 19, 2003)

Jansson sighs heavily, and pulls his _everburning torch_ out of his pack.  The magical torches flame flickers oddly in the halfling's psionic aura as he walks to the door.

"Right, I'll put this in when everyone's ready.  Might be an idea to buff ourselves up a little before we go barging in..."  Taking his own advice, he promptly manifests a _chrysalis_ on himself.


*OOC:* Before he puts the torch in the door, Jansson will also manifest _vigor_, but he'll wait until everyone's ready to go.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 20, 2003)

*Osius*

"Good idea."

Osius manifests Vigor.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Aug 20, 2003)

Euhm guys. 

Ruth looks at the group as she pulls her arm out of the skull.

You might want to stick a hand in and check it out. Seems like it' got a space for some scroll or staff that should be inserted into it. Well... so it appears to me.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 20, 2003)

Syld moves to the back rank, waiting to see what happens.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 22, 2003)

New thread.


----------

